# Renault michelin Xc 225/65/16 tyre wanted



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi all , a says above I need a new wheel and tyre 225/65.16 for the renault master, prefer both wheel and tyre or just tyre,## 

Must be as new can be a old stored spare wheel tyre as long as no tyre wall desintergration or cracking.


----------

